# Rawhide Bones - Unhealthy?



## Stangs55 (Mar 25, 2008)

I've got a new 15 week lab puppy who, of course, looooves him some chewin. About the only thing that keeps his teeth focused for more than 5 minutes is flavored rawhide bones. However, we had some friends recently tell us that it was found these are unhealthy for dogs because of digestive problems with the rawhide. 

So for a person who is concerned with his pup's nutrition feeding only candidae and no treats since day 1...where do the rawhide bones fall?


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

Rawhide is very dangerous even for adult dogs. I almost lost a Boston when it soften and slipped down his throat. I finally worked got it up where I could reach down and grab it.

They block intestines also. They should be banned from sales.

Get a hoof, RAW knuckle beef soup bone at the grocery store. Nylabones the hard flavored ones are great and I use the very large ones for mine. Kong toys stuffed with cheese or peanut butter, freeze over night, good for dogs.

Anything hard that does not soften is good for pups n dogs. No toys stuffed with cotton or otherwise is dangerous unless supervised constantly.


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes it is very dangerous. I know a few people lost their dogs from chewing rawhides.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I only get rawhide treats that are meant to break up easily. I won't get just a regular big slab of rawhide bone. It can be dangerous. why chance it.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Stang 
Years ago they did autopsies on dogs and found out the guaranteed 100% digestible rawhide definitely was not so. The big problem is there are many dogs that will never have a problem, so when you ask people they will rave on their rawhide stuff. It's one of those dog decisions you will have to make yourself. I do not use the products at all and if somebody drops a dog off for boarding and they bring rawhide bones with them, I tell them I will not use it. They can feed it when they get back home. I do a lot of operating under the Murphy's Law.


----------



## whimsy (Aug 19, 2007)

Rawhide swells up in a dog's stomach like a sponge, or in the intestines and create a blockage. I give my dogs nothing but raw kuckle bones or rib bones. All bones are good for dogs and keeps their teeth white and you don't have to spend to have them cleaned. The only exeptions are steak bones and pork chop bones. But never cook the bones as it will cause them to splinter.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I do not give rawhides or greenies to my dogs. Here's a good link for info on rawhides. 

http://www.daneangelnetwork.org/rawhide.htm


----------



## Chindo_Gae_Cerberus (Mar 24, 2008)

All edible chew's are only given to my pups under supervision. Sometimes depending on what it is, I hold it in my hand while they lick or chew the other end.

I feed a wide variety of chews, most of it comes down to knowing how strong of a chewer your dog is, and supervising safely. 

Nylabones (Edible)
Bodda Bones
Raw Knuckle Bones
Compressed (Not-Chipped) Rawhide
Bully Sticks
Greenies
etc.

But these are all only on occasion chew (not even daily).


----------



## WAgal (Oct 13, 2007)

OP I am in the same boat as you with my lab pup. 

Our trainer said that the "compressed" rawhide was okay. Is it? I'll check out that link in the meantime. TIA!


----------

